# What would you name a store that sold weed legally?



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2007)

Rocker420 started a cool thread about if you would still grow if shops were available to buy weed legally.

Another member posted a couple of names of what the stores might be called.

I thought I'd continue that theme and ask what everyone would call a store that sold weed legally. It can be either a store that sells nothing else, or an already nationally known store with a new name...

"Burgers & Blunts" was one suggestion. Hahaahhaaha, I like that one!

Give it a try!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2007)

"A CLEAN JOINT"

This could be a small, very clean place with only vending machines. Each machine would hold packages of joints, blunts, raw weed and various small pipes, papers and rolling machines.

Credit cards or cash could be used.


----------



## g-13 (May 6, 2007)

weed and seed


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2007)

Toke-N-Take


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 6, 2007)

"Super Strain"

This would be a store that specialized in the really good strains. Only the most potent weed would be sold here.

Options could include Joints, one-hitters, throw-away bongs already packed with the strain you want, hash and hash oil.


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 6, 2007)

*"Bubba"s Coffee and Hash Shack"*

I would make it a coffee....smoke and Internet Cafe,,,,I would have couches....easy chairs...coffee tables...end tables...make it like a living room setting ...would sell exotic coffee.s and tea also...


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 6, 2007)

Well since there is a Lowe's I think mine would just be called High's. Were the only thing that is not high, is the prices!! I know it will happen, I just hope I am still alive to see it happen!!
:48:


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 6, 2007)

what would be cool is to have a logo contest......see who could design a cool logo for their shop....


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 6, 2007)

Joints 'R Us


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2007)

Cannibis Coniseaur

I know I mispelled that...LOL.


----------



## the_riz (May 6, 2007)

*Heheh im up for designing a logo for Riz's Nugland    *


----------



## Kindbud (May 6, 2007)

if i was going to start up a shop i would call it Kindbud's Grow Shop or something like that i was accualy thing of movin a little later on in life to like holland or a place that it legal and startin my own coffee/head/grow shop


----------



## Rocker420 (May 6, 2007)

lol well thank you stoney for continuing my idea's. Reading everyone else idea's (wich are all awesome), i came up with another.

"The House of Smoke" or "The house of Herb"

I really like bubba bears idea. I visited SF last year and went into a head shop that had a hooka bar also. So i think i would kinda mix it up with how bear said about a coffe shop chill place with a hooka bar, and if its legal maby even a bakery.


----------



## Rocker420 (May 6, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> throw-away bongs already packed with the strain you want, hash and hash oil.



Hells yeah, now that would be awesome. Go buy a bong with a fat bowl packed in already :bong1:


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 6, 2007)

a bakery...yup would have to add that for the munchies....a little smoke....then a cup of good coffee and a pece of cake.....yup thats the ticket


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 6, 2007)

I would call mine Ganja Dreams it would be kinda like what bubba said about his except there wont be much exotic coffee there will be exotic candy  many different foods, or a bed and breakfast called Wake "N" Bake....Wake up to pancakes sausage bacon eggs coffee french toast and White Widow. free space cake with any lunch, and 2 free joints (bud of you choice 50 different kinds)with dinner


----------



## the_riz (May 6, 2007)

*If you can offer me that blunt, ill take a room for 12 years please :joint:    *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 6, 2007)

Life time membership $3,000 usd All major credit cards are welcome youll come out cheaper, and plus when i expand, your lifetime membership will be welcome all across the us


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 6, 2007)

> a bed and breakfast called Wake "N" Bake....Wake up to pancakes sausage bacon eggs coffee french toast and White Widow.


Make it a resort like setting with some good fishing after a bowl and breakfast and I am there.. You might be on to something!! Although WW might be a little much for fishing.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 6, 2007)

You got it  i like fishing to get a HUGE lake built. yea WW may be much for fishing, but u may not want to fish after eatting good and smokeing good might be a lil lazy after


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 6, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> You got it i like fishing to get a HUGE lake built. yea WW may be much for fishing, but u may not want to fish after eatting good and smokeing good might be a lil lazy after


 

thats what the coffee is for :bong1:  :fly:


----------



## allgrownup (May 6, 2007)

"Hooter's"

oh wait....that's taken....damn


----------



## allgrownup (May 6, 2007)

Sit N Spin


Nothing like getting stoned and doing your laundry!


or  "Spliff's Bar",......id hang out there all day!


----------



## Ataraxia (May 7, 2007)

Weed-Mart


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 7, 2007)

A Strip Club called "Kind Girls" lol my wife thought of that

Bubba it will have coffee jus not a whole lot of types


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2007)

4-20

It could work.....there's 7-11s on every corner.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (May 8, 2007)

alrite alrite ive got it...

Eden

its the perfect world...you can get pot, coffee, brownies, ice cream, basically anything...what else could you ask for


----------



## CaptainViper (May 8, 2007)

Ah, Got That one figured-Out. "The Captain's Table". The Most Wanted Place on The Ship. An 300 Seat Theater, 25 Strains {Special In-House-Breeds}, 5 In-House Hashs, Micro-Brewery, And Live Entertainment 7 Nites A Week. Mon.-Thurs. Soft Jazz and Blues,Fridays: Comedy/Stand-Ups. Sat. And Sun. Live Rock And Roll! Right in The Heart of Cannabis County!   CaptainViper.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2007)

Bowls and Rolls - laid back cafeteria with friendly staff and good music


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2007)

*Well how about these:*

*HIGH & DRY*

*WeedWackers   :aok: *


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 11, 2007)

Weedy World, HEYYOUWANTSOMEMARIJUANA, CANNABUS


----------



## trichnut (May 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Toke-N-Take


I love it... and its a subsidiary of In-n-out


----------



## herbman (May 11, 2007)

:48uff-puff-pass:48:            plain n simple the best name i kan think of


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4-20
> 
> It could work.....there's 7-11s on every corner.


lol yeah the sign could be a big pot leaf with 4-20 written on it lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Bowls and Rolls - laid back cafeteria with friendly staff and good music


lol that sounds good to what about Bud and Bongs lol for short B&B lol


----------



## the_riz (May 12, 2007)

*lol B&B sounds good to me...   

well for the gentlemans club, although this one would prolly have to be somewhere in holland.. Bongs & Thongs or Highs & Thighs *


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 12, 2007)

Weedmart


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2007)

the dog house


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 12, 2007)

nice and simple  " THE BAKERY "   




PEACE


----------



## rasta (May 12, 2007)

thats a good one,,,,,,,"dread locks" ,,,,,or "reggae cafe" ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2007)

How about a bed and breakfast called "Bed and Baked". The house suppies all the weed from a menu and then you can sleep it off and have a great breakfast in the morning with a wake-n-bake. The weed could be added to the bill just like drinks are.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2007)

I am all over that Mr. Stoney!!!


----------



## Draston (May 12, 2007)

I was thinking about this actually. I'd name the store Toke n' Smoke


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

hemp depot


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 12, 2007)

you could always sell beer too . like six packs and weed from a drive thru window . you know for the drinking pot head on the go ...


BUDS & SUDS 


" hello , welcome to BUDS & SUDS , can i take your order "




PEACE


----------



## Uk1 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to "Legal High" this is not a school the only education you get is when your mind expands from being completly stoned!!

Here you can expect to buy anything from:
BONGS
BLUNTS
COPIOUS AMMOUNTS OF BUD
HASH + CAKES
AND MUCH MORE.....

If the destination is too far for you to walk or your just completly lazy then how about walking out your front door to our weed truck designed like a icecream truck which is running 24/7 for many areas 

(Many are wondering how they would know its at your streets , well if you hear AfroMan playing loudly up your street this is more than likely our trucks)


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 12, 2007)

*"Smokies"*....the Smokey Mountains first and formost Internet Cafe and Smoke Shop


the logo would be either Smokey the Bear hiting a bong or Yogi the bear Hiting a Bong....be cool with Yogi hiting a bong and BOO-BOO toking a joint...the sign behind them would say....*"Welcome to Jelly-Stoned National Park"*


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 12, 2007)

"Nugz and Budz"


----------

